# Charleston S.C. Goats!



## ROSEA CARPA (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone from Charleston SC?


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't know that there are many GTOs in SC. Although I'm sure there are more, I'm aware of only four in Columbia. A condition with which I'm pleased.


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

ROSEA CARPA said:


> Anyone from Charleston SC?


I live right outside Chas (Ladson). There are a few around but you never see many at local shows. A couple friends are fellow GTO people in the area.


----------



## ROSEA CARPA (Feb 5, 2010)

We have a local group that gets together every 3rd Wednesday I think our next will be the 17th of FEB. We mostly are on LS1GTO.com but i figured I'd cruise around and see if anyone was interested and i can post up the location when we decide where we are going.


----------



## joes67goat (Dec 9, 2008)

make that 5 in the middle of resorting my 67 live in pelion


----------



## JMAC007 (Jan 31, 2010)

Got 2 here in Beaufort


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Add a 65 in Moncks Corner, near Charleston.


----------



## ROSEA CARPA (Feb 5, 2010)

not a lot going on in this thread....


----------



## Baahhhh (Mar 10, 2011)

Add a 65 and a 05 in Columbia SC.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

what you want?


----------

